
How to Secure iPhone and Mac - KoshiShinan
https://koshinan.com/how-to-secure-iphone-mac/
======
throwaway888abc
????

Spotlight

Disable Spotlight and use Alfred on both iPhone and Mac.

How Alfred is more secure then Spotlight ? Or How Spotlight is insecure ?

Would like to know more

~~~
mtmail
Spotlight by default sends queries to Apple Servers for suggestions.
Personally I have that, Siri and Location Services switched off.

From the Spotlight System Preferences dialog window clicking 'Search &
Privacy':

"In some cases, such as when you use Siri Suggestions in Spotlight, Look Up or
Safari, generalised topics of interest that Siri has learned may be sent to
Apple to make your searches more relevant. These topics of interest (for
example, cooking or football) will help to give you more relevant search
results, and we use privacy-friendly techniques to disassociate these topics
of interest from you."

"In addition to these topics of interest, when you perform a search, your
device sends your search queries, suggestions you have selected and related
usage data to Apple to process your request. This information is not
associated with you. Search results that show files and content on your device
will not be sent."

"If you have Location Services on your device turned on, the location of your
device will be sent to Apple to provide more relevant recommendations. To
provide you with more relevant music and video suggestions, if your device can
access music or video subscription services, then information such as the
names of the subscription services and types of subscriptions may be sent to
Apple. "

~~~
throwaway888abc
UPS, was not aware. Thanks both!

